# Need Screen Printing or Heat Press Printing? Graphic designer? Check the Classifieds!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you are looking for a particular t-shirt related service (printing, design, samples, etc), look no further than right here in the T-ShirtForums community, *the T-Shirt Classifieds is a great place to post your SERVICE REQUEST.**We have members here with a wide range of businesses and expertise.* Using the T-ShirtForums Classifieds is a great way to support "members helping members" and a nice way to build your network of t-shirt resources.​*
Did you know that we have fellow members here who can:*
Print plastisol transfers
Offer great deals on new heat press machines
Design custom logos or graphics
Print vinyl stickers
Offer professional quality screen printing and embroidery
Design a great looking website
Offer short printing runs on a heat press
Offer short (or long) printing runs on Direct to Garment printer
Install a custom shopping cart script onto your site
Offer a whole lot more!
Whether you need a website designed, some t-shirts printed, a logo designed, want to purchase some equipment, or any other t-shirt related service, *the T-ShirtForums Classifieds is a great place to start looking*.

*You can also sell your old equipment, extra blanks, or other t-shirt related items in the classifieds!*​There's just a few things to remember with the T-ShirtForums Classifieds:
*Be sure to read the Classifieds Guidelines before posting or buying.
*









*You need to have at least 15 posts in the forums before you can post a classified ad*.
(yet another reason to join the discussion in the forums )









*Y**ou cannot OFFER a service via the T-ShirtForum Classifieds. Only buyers can place a service request. 

If you are a member with a business that can fulfill that request, you can respond directly to the member via PM, Email, etc. 

You *CAN* SELL physical items like a used heat press, extra blanks, a hangtag gun, etc. However, the T-ShirtForums Classifieds are not to be used for advertising your business. Read more here...
*









*Members cannot reply to your classifieds ad thread, so you'll need to list your preferred contact information (PM/Private Message? Email? Phone? AIM? Skype?) in your classified ad/service request post. 

Please try to be as DETAILED as possible with the service you're looking for.*


*The T-ShirtForums Classifieds posts can only be viewed by registered, logged in T-ShirtForums.com members. 
*
*
**Any questions at all, feel free to contact me through the Feedback Forum, Private Message/PM or e-mail.
*​See you in the forums!


----------

